# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چگونه ار تجربی رشته دانشگاهی انسانی بریم

## paye2

شلام امروز داشتم سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد رو نگاه می کردم نوشته بود :

معاونت سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

هر داوطلب تنها امکان انتخاب رشته در گروه آزمایشی که در آزمون شرکت نموده است را دارد.

پس الان خیلی از دوستان من ا زعلوم تجربی رفتن و الان دارن حقوق می خونن اونا چطوری رفتن ؟

----------


## helix

اونا رشته ی بدون ازمون رفتن...شما دفترچه ی رشته های بدون ازمون رو بگیرید

----------

